# evanston ice derby



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

Is anyone going ice fishing to the derby? What has worked for you in years past


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

My friends go every year and don't catch sh#t. They say the bars are worth it however. I know this probably doesn't help much but good luck.


----------



## wiperhunter (Nov 1, 2007)

Sulfer creek is a tough one to fish, in most years few people catch many fish and it seems to always be blowing and very cold. I don't think I would even attempt it without an ice fishing tent. I know a couple for guys on BFT that have been in the money the last two year but don't remember their names. I think it is just a matter of being in the right place but I sure can't tell you where that is. Good luck, let us know how you do. WH


----------



## hardwaterjake (Jan 19, 2008)

I know that americanforkdude went there last year with a group and did not get but maybe 1 fish in 2 days! I think they feed those things prior.


----------



## Hoody3 (Dec 24, 2007)

Im going up there too. I've heard that its not very good fishing and all the other things these guys have said. I'm just hoping for the best :lol:


----------



## Erdaguy (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi just logged on to the forum. Had to let you know about the ice derby. I think it is a one of the biggest parties on ice that I have ever seen. If you have never been you will be in awe of how many people are on the ice. We have been going there for the last three years. Not going this year, no money. We have had a great time everytime we have went. It is very cold, take an ice house and hope for good weather. The fishing has been very slow when we have been there. Last year my daughter was in the running for the biggest fish for a female, but someone beet her out in the last minute. All I can tell you is get some hot dam, stay warm, and try to catch Big Al. Good luck


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Any feedback on how this tourney went? :wink: :wink:


----------



## Hoody3 (Dec 24, 2007)

Biggest one tht I saw on the bords was 21" on Saturday but they hadn't posed the Sunday ones when I left. I have a aqua view and there were lots of fish swimming by constantly but they didn't seem interested in ANYTHING I put down there to try to catch em. But ithe weather was not too bad for it so it was a good time anyhow. Oh and one tagged fish was caught for $1,000 I heard it was a 12' bow.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Hoody3 said:


> Oh and one tagged fish was caught for $1,000 I heard it was a 12' bow.


It was a small bow. Just saw of pic of it from the guy who caught it. Best looking 12 inch fish I've ever seen.


----------

